# Two Prawns



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Far away in the tropical waters of the Coral Sea ,
two prawns were swimming around.
One called Justin and the other called Christian.

The prawns were constantly being harassed 
and threatened by sharks that inhabited the area.

Finally one day Justin said to Christian, 
'I'm fed up with being a prawn;
I wish I was a shark, and then I wouldn't
have any worries about being eaten.'

A large mysterious cod appeared and said,
'Your wish is granted'

Lo and behold, Justin turned into a shark.

Horrified, Christian immediately swam away,
afraid of being eaten by his old mate.

Time passed (as it does) and Justin found 
life as a shark boring and lonely.
All his old mates simply swam away 
whenever he came close to them.

Justin began to realize that his new menacing
appearance was the cause of his sad plight.

While swimming alone one day he saw the
mysterious cod again and he thought perhaps
the mysterious fish could change him back into a prawn.

He approached the cod and begged to be changed back, 
and, lo and behold, he found himself turned back into a prawn.

With tears of joy in his tiny little eyes Justin swam
back to his friends and bought them all a cocktail.

(The punch line does not involve a prawn cocktail - it's much worse).

Looking around the gathering at the reef he realized he
couldn't see his old pal. 'Where's Christian?' he asked.
'He's at home, still distraught that his best friend changed 
sides to the enemy & became a shark', came the reply.

Eager to put things right again and end the
mutual pain and torture, he set off to Christian's abode.

As he opened the coral gate, memories came flooding back.
He banged on the door and shouted, 'It's me, Justin,
your old friend, come out and see me again.'

Christian replied, 'No way man, you'll eat me. 
You're now a shark, the enemy, 
and I'll not be tricked into being your dinner.'

Justin cried back 'No, I'm not.
That was the old me. I've changed.'..........

(You're going to love this................................)
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
'I've found Cod. 
I'm a Prawn again Christian'


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Well that's a minute of my life I will never get back :lol:


----------



## Seamus (Nov 13, 2013)

Ha ha, that has made me giggle


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Groan :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

So so bad and yet so good!!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Which proves my theory that the quality of the punch line is inversely proportional to the length of the joke


----------



## PG02 (Oct 9, 2012)

Yeah luv it!!! Hahaha


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Well that's a minute of my life I will never get back :lol:


Seconded


----------



## Monkey Hanger (Sep 29, 2012)

ha ha long joke but worth it :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Shakes head omg


----------

